# ETA for K2 Oberion covers?



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

My wife's K2 came today and seeing the thing laying around w/o a cover makes me realize how many opportunities Gravity and Murphy have to find a commonality of purpose.    

Rather than bother the fine, fine folks at Oberion HQ with another predictable and oft-answered question, I thought I'd ask here since some of you seem to be telepathically linked (or talk enough to achieve the same effect).

Is there an ETA of when Oberion thinks they'll have the K2 covers going out the door?  (trying to estimate how many times I'll have sneak the K2 back in the packaging)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I saw somewhere that they hope to have them ready to start shipping by the week of March 23rd.

L


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

I had e-mailed about changing the design for my cover, and received an e-mail back on 2/23 saying they were going to do a mass e-mail to their people with open orders to give them one last chance to change, and they hoped to begin shipping within 2 weeks. Jeni


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I really hope Oberon uses the new hinge system for the Kindle 2 covers.
If not, I'll probably go back to M-Edge who has already added a version with the new K2 hinges.
While the corner straps were understandable for the oddly shaped first-gen Kindle, now that the K2 is explicitly designed for a hinge system (and they're clearly licensing them, or providing manufacturers with purchasing info for them), I hope Oberon switches to use it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

patrickb said:


> I really hope Oberon uses the new hinge system for the Kindle 2 covers.
> If not, I'll probably go back to M-Edge who has already added a version with the new K2 hinges.
> While the corner straps were understandable for the oddly shaped first-gen Kindle, now that the K2 is explicitly designed for a hinge system (and they're clearly licensing them, or providing manufacturers with purchasing info for them), I hope Oberon switches to use it.


Like I just posted on the other thread, Patrizia has spoken with Don at Oberon several times and it seems like the decision has been made that they will NOT be using the hinges in their covers. Velcro and corner options, for both the K1 and K2. 18 designs, 2 colors each, for a choice of 36 covers to choose from.

L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I just cannot picture the hinges working with the Oberon cover and maybe it will not work and that's why they've flat out said it isn't happening.  The leather is so soft and floppy -- I can't imagine just having the Kindle held onto that by 2 tiny hinges.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I am eagerly awaiting my K2 cover. I'm scared to read anywhere other than in bed.   

As for me, I don't really want hinges, or feel that I need them. I think it would make it bulkier and I don't like that it can flap around on one side.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

VMars said:


> I am eagerly awaiting my K2 cover. I'm scared to read anywhere other than in bed.
> 
> As for me, I don't really want hinges, or feel that I need them. I think it would make it bulkier and I don't like that it can flap around on one side.


Just throwing this in here. The hinge unit sticks out maybe a 1/4 inch at most from the side of the kindle and the bracket that gets stitched into the case is no thicker than a 1/32 of an inch. It really wouldn't add any bulkiness at all. The flapping around issue I can understand...just wanted to make sure there were no misconceptions on the size of the latch.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think Patrizia also mentioned that the hinges might add too much cost to the covers, forcing Oberon to raise their prices.  I think they make their covers on demand and as such they couldn't buy the hinges in bulk.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys!



wilsondm2 said:


> I think Patrizia also mentioned that the hinges might add too much cost to the covers, forcing Oberon to raise their prices. I think they make their covers on demand and as such they couldn't buy the hinges in bulk.


All of their covers are made when you order them. They'd have to bulk-order the hinges and, as I said in the other ("oberion needs your help") thread it can be a harsh decision for a small business that runs on a thinner margin and can't wait for a year or three for investments to be repaid.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, remember anyone who has looked at any of their covers would not want them to try any design with enough up front costs to make even the slightest chance that they might have to go out of business.

Their covers are just too lovely.

By the way, I am a man, who normally could care less about how something looks.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> I think Patrizia also mentioned that the hinges might add too much cost to the covers, forcing Oberon to raise their prices. I think they make their covers on demand and as such they couldn't buy the hinges in bulk.


'Might' means nothing. I don't buy it. I guarantee those hinges don't cost much at all. The M-Edge Prodigy jacket with hinges and two outer corners is only $29.99. The exact same price as the 'Executive' jacket with four corners. Clearly, this is not some great cost to M-Edge since the price is identical. Considering the Oberon is $75, to argue that the hinges would increase the price? I don't buy it.

I love my Oberon with my K1, but while the huge corner straps that the K1 Oberon uses are 'tolerable' (despite covering two keys - something the M-Edge corners never did), they would be absolutely monstrous on a K2 and I think totally ruin part of its look. If Oberon has slimmer corners for the K2 cover, I might tolerate it, but the comments about the hinges sound like excuses to me. Sounds like they just don't want to have to change anything or deal with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also. . . recall they invested in a machine to do the corners. . .at the request of many members here. . .let's at least let them recoup that cost before we go asking for more!  

Ann


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I really don't know why that would be a customers concern.  If you're that concerned about the cost of them doing business, send them a check.  If a company produces products I want to buy, I'll buy then.  If they don't want to, for whatever reason, then I'll get it somewhere else.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Also. . . recall they invested in a machine to do the corners. . .at the request of many members here. . .let's at least let them recoup that cost before we go asking for more!
> 
> Ann


I hope they can make the corners smaller for K2.


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> I think Patrizia also mentioned that the hinges might add too much cost to the covers, forcing Oberon to raise their prices. I think they make their covers on demand and as such they couldn't buy the hinges in bulk.


I would pay more for a hinge cover. they could have 2 price points


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

dixielogs said:


> I would pay more for a hinge cover. they could have 2 price points


It's not about price points, per se; though, that does factor into it on the retail end.

If the product quality can be maintained -- Oberion relies a LOT on passive marketing (what's often called word-of-mouth) and if the quality falls off, so does that marketing angle -- then it's about affordability in providing the product.

If there's enough demand, a company will do most anything if they can turn a profit at it. There is, though, a cost associated. If Oberion had to buy special machinery to do the corners for Kindles, they wouldn't do it until it would _pay for itself in a fiscally responsible way_. Now, it may have cost $100 or $5,000 or more, it may have other uses, etc, but until they knew there was a _solid market_ (aka, people like me who would be buying covers and refused to use velcro) they wouldn't make the investment in the machine or retooling or whatever was necessary.

If there was demand for 10,000 hinge-sporting Oberion covers this year, I'm pretty sure they'd do it, if they see only demand of 100, you can prolly forget it.

"Is there enough demand to make the investment in providing it worthwhile over the time we can carry the hit to bottom-line income?" 99 times out of a hundred, if this answer is "Yes" the product comes to market. Sometimes, the answer is 'um, kinda...well...er...' and that is when you have to raise _prices on other products_ to compensate for slow return on the product change you invested in.

I don't think they want to raise their current prices and it doesn't seem they see enough demand to return on the retooling investment in a fiscally responsible timeframe.

No (reasonable) company wants to lose a sale b/c they don't have the product someone wants but business is a lot more complicated than that on the back end, especially in small businesses who can't suffer a large outlay of cash to get reduced bulk pricing and have huge unit-sales.


----------



## howardrsh (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm really hoping I have my K2 cover before an upcoming business trip on March 22nd.  I did the 2 day shipping hoping that would be the case.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally, having had an Oberon cover for my K1, I don't want the hinges with the new K2 covers.  I think it would ruin the nice way the Oberon covers fold back and create a nice hand hold.

If you want the hinges that badly look elsewhere.

If you want an Oberon cover then get used to the idea that you won't have hinges.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

nelamvr6 said:


> If you want the hinges that badly look elsewhere.
> 
> If you want an Oberon cover then get used to the idea that you won't have hinges.


There ya go -- that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Arctic Frog (Feb 11, 2009)

I already preordered and can't wait to receive my Tree of Life cover but I was very surprised to see my card had been charged already?  When they don't expect to ship for nearly a month?  Nowhere did I read a disclaimer telling me I'd be charged immediately...I don't want to change or cancel my order but I'm not thrilled I'm paying for it already.  Just putting that out there....


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I hadn't noticed...

Once I order something I already consider the money spent.

Oberon is a class outfit, I'm  100% certain they won't rip you off.  Once you see  and feel your cover you'll forget all about any of these issues, I PROMISE you!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Arctic Frog said:


> I already preordered and can't wait to receive my Tree of Life cover but I was very surprised to see my card had been charged already? When they don't expect to ship for nearly a month? Nowhere did I read a disclaimer telling me I'd be charged immediately...I don't want to change or cancel my order but I'm not thrilled I'm paying for it already. Just putting that out there....


I know -- many of us have put that out there in a bit of a shock, but what can you do? They've been really super nice and have let me totally change my mind on my order (chose different pattern and color) so now I just look forward to getting it. I agree with you there should be a note on their site about it at checkout -- just so no one is surprised.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Arctic Frog said:


> I already preordered and can't wait to receive my Tree of Life cover but I was very surprised to see my card had been charged already? When they don't expect to ship for nearly a month? Nowhere did I read a disclaimer telling me I'd be charged immediately...I don't want to change or cancel my order but I'm not thrilled I'm paying for it already. Just putting that out there....


It's a custom order. Anytime you order something custom made, you will be charged right away.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It's a custom order. Anytime you order something custom made, you will be charged right away.


So what is M-edge's excuse? They do it too and theirs aren't custom made?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I would think there is some type of patent, on the hinge system, Amazon and M-edge are using.
I don't think Oberon can just get them, or make them, that easily.
Just my $0.02!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kari said:


> So what is M-edge's excuse? They do it too and theirs aren't custom made?


I have no idea....


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have no idea....


LOL Me either! Probably just because they can...I don't know. It's all good - I just want my covers!!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

kari said:


> So what is M-edge's excuse? They do it too and theirs aren't custom made?


Mayhaps the term "greedy-guss" applies? 

Or as an old business owner I use to know would say: _Never let anyone stand in line to give you money; after you have their money, they'll wait._ (He was a great example of how not to run a business)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

no worries there are going to be NO hinges on the K2 cover for Oberon.. there is a copyright issue along with a few other things that dont' make it financially feasable. They would have to put out a large cash outlay and many people don't want the hinges in the oberon covers.

  I dont want those hinges either, in fact I sent my amazon cover back when I nearly scratched the thing.

Also Don and I discussed this at length , he feels down the road those hinges maybe an issue, so there is also a wait and see attitude.

I never say never and the ETA is a few weeks, they are small family company  and the items are all hand made with a very small staff.

V.. you hit it right,..when they started with the covers they were not going to do corners.. Don searched for a machine that would do it since the demand was so great.. you also have to remember Oberon =got the kindle the same day the rest of us did and so they are having to gear up at this point.. no worries though they have it under control


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Having purchased 3 different covers for my K1 (first-gen M-Edge, Stylz Avantgarde, and Oberon), I think I have a feel for what I like and don't like about the various cases.  The problem now is what I want to buy for my K2.
I love my Oberon, but I don't like the fact that it doesn't have any kind of pockets like the M-Edge (great for things like boarding passes) and I don't care for it's *really* cheap looking elastic cord for the upper-right corner.  The M-Edge has a nice small piece of leather attached with elastic.  I don't mind the elastic cord for holding the case closed though.  Unlike some people, I like the 'button' too.  

As for the hinge / corner thing, I don't for a second buy a 'copyright' issue for the hinges.  That doesn't make any sense.  Counting Amazon there are already three different companies that I know of using the new hinge system.  Clearly, Amazon sources it directly or indirectly.
Now, if Oberon wants to say the upfront cost is too much - fine - but copyright issue?  C'mon...  :\
The new m-edge hinge plus elasticized leather right edge corners seems like it would be ideal, but I want to wait for feedback.

While I love the look of my Oberon, and I think I may still accept the corner system on an Oberon K2 cover, I'm going to wait to see how they modify it from the K1 cover (how much smaller the corner straps are going to be for one).


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Patrizia - I'm glad I'm not the only one that was worried about the hinge and scratches!  I personally detest the design, so am extremely glad oberon is not going the hinge way!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

kari said:


> There ya go -- that pretty much sums it up!


I so agree. Either accept what they have or find what you want from another supplier. Nothing wrong with requests, but we are not on the side of having to get the materials to start up that process. I can see where it would get expensive. I think they'd done quite a bit to make people happy. But you can't please everyone all the time. Just seems to be so many other things that matter more (to me anyway). Don't mean to offend anyone out there but I'd just hate for them to make all of these changes (for every single person) then not afford to be able to keep putting out their product. I'm sure the costs of making even the simple changes can increase their manufacturing cost more than we would ever think.

When I look at a product, I either like it or I don't. I've bought many (and I mean many) things that didn't work out. When that happens, i return it if I can or know not to buy it the next time. Check the return policy and make an educated decision from there.


----------



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

I understand that some of you don't like the hinges and I certainly don't think that Oberon should force anyone to buy the hinges, but I think they are making a marketing mistake by not offering the hinge system.  The copyright question is obviously bogus, since a number of other vendors are offering a hinge.  The cost question seems silly as well, since the Oberon cover is by far the most expensive one out there.  If they need to charge those who would prefer hinges extra, then do that.  Oberon is the cover of choice of those who are looking for the highest quality and I think it is a mistake to fail to offer the latest attachment system.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

The copyright question is NOT bogus. If you research the issue at all you will see that Amazon has copyrighted the hinge system. I am sure they are not giving it away for free. They have a deal with M-Edge, as you will notice M-Edge sells on their site and had the K2 before any of the other vendors,

All I'm saying is, Oberon has been very good about making changes if they can. I don't think they are lying just because they don't want to try the hinge system.

I would not want the hinges anyway. I like my Oberon cover with corners, but I respect your right to not like it.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

SouthernGent said:


> The cost question seems silly as well, since the Oberon cover is by far the most expensive one out there.


The Cole Haan K2 covers range from $99.99 - $119.99 on Amazon's site, so Oberon at $75 is not the most expensive.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the proper term would probably be Patented instead of Copyrighted....

Regardless, Oberon has decided that, at least for now, they won't have the hinges.

Complaining here will have very little effect.  You could e-mail Oberon with your complaints I suppose...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

patrickb said:


> Having purchased 3 different covers for my K1 (first-gen M-Edge, Stylz Avantgarde, and Oberon), I think I have a feel for what I like and don't like about the various cases. The problem now is what I want to buy for my K2.
> I love my Oberon, but I don't like the fact that it doesn't have any kind of pockets like the M-Edge (great for things like boarding passes) and


The Oberon has pockets and places to store things -- seems to me it has more pocket space than the M-edge. Maybe I'm misunderstanding your complaint.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

lynninva said:


> The Cole Haan K2 covers range from $99.99 - $119.99 on Amazon's site, so Oberon at $75 is not the most expensive.


Yep, and no hinges on them....just elastic bands.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

kari said:


> The Oberon has pockets and places to store things -- seems to me it has more pocket space than the M-edge. Maybe I'm misunderstanding your complaint.


To me, the Oberon has effectively two pockets. A very small on the left side that's hard to use for much more than business cards because it's so short. Next to that, an SD card holder. I don't (personally) count the inside open seam where the plastic stiffeners are inserted as a pocket although I guess I could see why some people might use it that way. For me, the large wool pad to protect the screen is I think, a nice gesture, but one that ends up being a big 'fur' collector when I read with the cover folded back (particularly with this big *really* soft purple blanket I use while reading).

If I could have a 'perfect' case, it would have the outside of an Oberon with its nice leather, color, and fantastic embossing, the thinness and slightly more usable pockets of the M-Edge, the closing system similar to the Oberon, and the manufacturing complexity and quality of the Stylz. The Stylz is an incredibly well made case, and just screams quality when you hold it and look at it (except for the pretty poor holding system) but being a tri-fold, it's just too darn big. For the K2 it would be a joke.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Have you considered they would have to change the whole way their cover is made to incorporate a hinge system? The current covers have no spine which is where you would attach the hinges. So they would have to make a completely different type of cover to incorporate hinges.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

SouthernGent said:


> ...I think they are making a marketing mistake by not offering the hinge system.


Have you e-mailed them and said "I really want hinges, please"? If yes, then they know; if not, do it or stop complaining. Market forces drive it. If they have the pent up demand, they'll almost certainly meet it as they did with the straps. I don't see why this is such as hard thing to understand. "Make it worth their while since obviously at present they don't see it"



SouthernGent said:


> The cost question seems silly as well, since the Oberon cover is by far the most expensive one out there. If they need to charge those who would prefer hinges extra, then do that.


*shakes head* Everyone making this argument should provide credentials in running a small business or at least having taken a class on running one, or an understanding of lot-inventory costs and retooling investment.

And they aren't the most expensive, either, not by far.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

patrickb said:


> To me, the Oberon has effectively two pockets. A very small on the left side that's hard to use for much more than business cards because it's so short. Next to that, an SD card holder. I don't (personally) count the inside open seam where the plastic stiffeners are inserted as a pocket although I guess I could see why some people might use it that way. For me, the large wool pad to protect the screen is I think, a nice gesture, but one that ends up being a big 'fur' collector when I read with the cover folded back (particularly with this big *really* soft purple blanket I use while reading).
> 
> If I could have a 'perfect' case, it would have the outside of an Oberon with its nice leather, color, and fantastic embossing, the thinness and slightly more usable pockets of the M-Edge, the closing system similar to the Oberon, and the manufacturing complexity and quality of the Stylz. The Stylz is an incredibly well made case, and just screams quality when you hold it and look at it (except for the pretty poor holding system) but being a tri-fold, it's just too darn big. For the K2 it would be a joke.


Those large inside seams are great pockets. Having the plastic in there even acts as a divider. I'm not suggesting that you stuff it full, but they hold quite more than the M-Edge covers (I've had both)

As for your perfect cover, maybe you could talk to a leather smith in your area and see if they can make something for you that will fit your needs.

While I like the hinge on my Amazon case, after less than a week of using it, the spine is already starting to break down a bit above and below the hinge area.. It makes the spine look lumpy and I'm not caring for it at all. If it continues to deteriorate, I'm afraid I'll have to send it back. Based on how quicly this has happened, I'm pretty sure that Oberon has made a wise choice not offering hinges.

I'll be happy to post some pictures to show you what I mean about the spine breaking down.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'll be happy to post some pictures to show you what I mean about the spine breaking down.


Luv, I'd be interested to see that. I posted a glowing review of the Amazon cover and after 5 days I am still very happy with it...but I have to admit, I might not have given it as much of a workout as some others, since I have been super busy at work and not reading my Kindle as much as I would like.

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Those large inside seams are great pockets. Having the plastic in there even acts as a divider. I'm not suggesting that you stuff it full, but they hold quite more than the M-Edge covers (I've had both)
> 
> As for your perfect cover, maybe you could talk to a leather smith in your area and see if they can make something for you that will fit your needs.
> 
> ...


I hear ya luv mine is starting to show some wear along the spine and I haven't taken it out anywhere yet. I was wondering if anyone was starting to notice this. Hope my M-edge platform gets here soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

To be honest, I just noticed it tonight.  It could just be me and the way the spine comes up against the hinge area and I'm just noticing. It's something I'm going to keep an eye on though.

I'll try to post pictures in the morning.


----------

